# Does it even fade?



## datsky (May 22, 2018)

Hello, I'm 17,When I was 16 In 2017 around 17 november I got DP/DR from Marijuana , I was feeling Disconnected from myself and from reality aswell,Observing myself, I got cured after 2 months, Eating Healthy, Going out with some chicks and watching some motivation movies, Listening to Songs, Taking Vitamins and some meds, and I made it, It felt so good I was just watching TV and felt I was out of DP/DR but I was moving really slow , It felt like I came out from hell I don't had enough energy to do anything but It just came byitself and i was living happy life, So now I think I got overtired because I had lastbell , We went to our friends house after that and My classmates got Weed and I felt comfortable doing it , It didn't do anything I was even more sober but then , It just made me feel good, I was listening to Music and just felt happy but When I came home I started to Looking up forums of my past and I found something about Drugs LSD and what does it cause, I was curious what people feel when trying it out for the first time, So then i saw that it can cause HPDD and When i looked at walls it was really similliar to the Visual Snow gif , I got scared and start getting nervous and got some anxiety, bad feeling in heart, suicidal thoughts and many more but I don't have HPDD, I just have Visual Snow, I can't see colors of those small tiny dots, When i try to concentrate on something it's not that disturbive but they are still there, When I'm at TV, or PC , or Phone it's like not there but if i think about it i can barely see them, in dark room it's.. it's just hell in dark room , I have feeling that I had it periodically but it was fading, or maybe they weren't that much like it is now and it just got noticeable now,And maybe I was just ignoring it, I'm still eating some veggies, taking Glycine, Mexidol(Emoxypine), I've read that it's permanent and It just makes me even more anxious when most of people say it never goes away and watching so many forums, Man i just can't take it , It makes me scary and I think of it all the time because everywhere I look it's there, I'm trying to be on Positive mood, Try to be optimistic but I just want to come back to forums again and again, I had little brain concussion in 3 may but it didn't have any bad effects,Nothing on Tomography, No damage in brain, I recovered completely from facial bruise and red eyes, I still got some blood near my eye pupil, I know I did stupid thing smoking it again, I went through so many pain and I'm a little pessimistic about life, I was at neuropathologist, I explained that I think I'm having a Visual Snow, I don't actually think he knows what it is he said it could be another thing.. He recommended me to get Glycine and Mexidol and Zoloft aswell , I don't feel comfortable using Zoloft because I feel It will make my Visual Snow Worse,I'm gonna start eating Anti-Inflammation food and get some Eye drops of it, I've found relief video and it didn't help me it was same tbh, Should I have some Hope of my VS that it will fade? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

Trust me, it will go away soon since you got it from marijuana. Only time will tell when tho.

Best of luck!


----------



## datsky (May 22, 2018)

I can’t get your reply, it will go away in no time and then only time will tell? I think they have got better atleast i think so it’s hard to notice difference..


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

My visual snow likely has a different cause to yours, and I've had it since at least age 5.

I think there's a good chance yours will fade away almost completely. (Maybe not to nothing -- everyone can experience visual snow if they concentrate really hard on the visual noise their brain generates.)

My visual snow is quite bad, yet I can go weeks without consciously noticing it even once. (In the same way you never notice blinking, your visual blind spots, the nose in the center of your vision, and all the crazy things that can be perceived in dp/dr.) I'm so emotionally indifferent to it that my brain has learned to filter it out (like a million other things we don't notice). I have also had fairly bad tinnitus -- the auditory analog of visual snow -- all my life and it's the same with that. It doesn't bother me at all.



datsky said:


> Hello, I'm 17,When I was 16 In 2017 around 17 november I got DP/DR from Marijuana , I was feeling Disconnected from myself and from reality aswell,Observing myself, I got cured after 2 months, Eating Healthy, Going out with some chicks and watching some motivation movies, Listening to Songs, Taking Vitamins and some meds, and I made it, It felt so good I was just watching TV and felt I was out of DP/DR but I was moving really slow , It felt like I came out from hell I don't had enough energy to do anything but It just came byitself and i was living happy life, So now I think I got overtired because I had lastbell , We went to our friends house after that and My classmates got Weed and I felt comfortable doing it , It didn't do anything I was even more sober but then , It just made me feel good, I was listening to Music and just felt happy but When I came home I started to Looking up forums of my past and I found something about Drugs LSD and what does it cause, I was curious what people feel when trying it out for the first time, So then i saw that it can cause HPDD and When i looked at walls it was really similliar to the Visual Snow gif , I got scared and start getting nervous and got some anxiety, bad feeling in heart, suicidal thoughts and many more but I don't have HPDD, I just have Visual Snow, I can't see colors of those small tiny dots, When i try to concentrate on something it's not that disturbive but they are still there, When I'm at TV, or PC , or Phone it's like not there but if i think about it i can barely see them, in dark room it's.. it's just hell in dark room , I have feeling that I had it periodically but it was fading, or maybe they weren't that much like it is now and it just got noticeable now,And maybe I was just ignoring it, I'm still eating some veggies, taking Glycine, Mexidol(Emoxypine), I've read that it's permanent and It just makes me even more anxious when most of people say it never goes away and watching so many forums, Man i just can't take it , It makes me scary and I think of it all the time because everywhere I look it's there, I'm trying to be on Positive mood, Try to be optimistic but I just want to come back to forums again and again, I had little brain concussion in 3 may but it didn't have any bad effects,Nothing on Tomography, No damage in brain, I recovered completely from facial bruise and red eyes, I still got some blood near my eye pupil, I know I did stupid thing smoking it again, I went through so many pain and I'm a little pessimistic about life, I was at neuropathologist, I explained that I think I'm having a Visual Snow, I don't actually think he knows what it is he said it could be another thing.. He recommended me to get Glycine and Mexidol and Zoloft aswell , I don't feel comfortable using Zoloft because I feel It will make my Visual Snow Worse,I'm gonna start eating Anti-Inflammation food and get some Eye drops of it, I've found relief video and it didn't help me it was same tbh, Should I have some Hope of my VS that it will fade? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

You are making it permanent only if you continue: - taking drugs, alcoholing, excessive using coffee, excessive masturbating, having underlying ilness that you dont treat, living sedentary life. Othervise its very curable with right lifestlye


----------



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

@datsky My bad! I fixed it now


----------



## datsky (May 22, 2018)

Thanks guys, I think it’s slowly getting better and gradually it will fade , Im trying to be on positive mood and not to overthink things but it is hard since you cant ignore it, but at the night it was hell but now i can see in the night too so that must be improvement, not a big fan of coffee anyway. i think i have less than mild vs so i guess it can heal. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

datsky said:


> Thanks guys, I think it's slowly getting better and gradually it will fade , Im trying to be on positive mood and not to overthink things but it is hard since you cant ignore it, but at the night it was hell but now i can see in the night too so that must be improvement, not a big fan of coffee anyway. i think i have less than mild vs so i guess it can heal. Best of luck everyone!


I had very chronic dp/dr + chronic fatigue along with other symptoms, i was certain it will never fade but there are things that can make u feel much better and livable in matter of days or weeks, and things that can make u relapse in few days and make u feel worse than ever. I mentioned things that makes it worse, and "not thinking" about it and being positive is always good but it doesnt play big role if you have chronic dp/dr. Atleast for me no matter what your mindset is if you wont work steady towards recovery (eg. vigorous exercise is key to recovery) and you follow bad habits u wont feel better no matter what


----------



## datsky (May 22, 2018)

I don't have DP/DR after December of 2017, I just have Visual Snow and that is it which is getting better so yeah, It would be better if i'd get dp/dr and not this VS


----------



## datsky (May 22, 2018)

I got visual snow around 2 weeks ago


----------

